# 09 Murano cold weather starting problems



## Murano0527 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and looking for some help.
I have an 09 murano, great vehicle.

Last winter I experienced some issues while starting when it got cold.
Took it to some garages and no one had an answer, no codes and everything looked and seemed fine.
I'll try my best to explain what was happening.
I go out to the vehicle, get it and hit the start button, the vehicle would crank but not fire up.
At first I tried it a few times and still nothing. 
Waited a bit and tried again and nothing.
One day I tried and it killed the battery.
In the afternoon it finally started.
When it happened again I randomly decided to press the gas pedal, it started but hesitated..
The second time I out my foot hard down on the gas pedal and it fired right up.
Told this to my local garages and no answers. And still no codes.
I replaced the battery with a brand new one as a precaution.
During the spring and summer it started fine. Hit the button and zero issues.
Last night, it got chilly again. About 5 degrees Celsius. And this morning I go out to start and the same thing, didn't want to start until I put my foot hard down on the gas pedal.
There is about 170 kms on it but it's like new.
This seems to be a cold weather only issue but why ?
I can't go all winter again with the problem.
Has anyone ever had something like this happen ? 
Any suggestions on what to check or fix ?

It cranks over fast and true.
No cels.
Always maintained.
Starts perfect with no input from me when it's not cold.
Runs perfect after after I get it started when it's cold.

I'm lost and getting really frustrated.
Is there some sort of mystery cold weather sensor I'm not aware of ?

Please help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's an ECM program update to correct this on 2009-2012 Muranos and Quests. My suggestion would be to print out the bulletin and take it to your Nissan dealer to see if it applies to your concern. Your long term emission warranty has expired, but may be covered if you have an extended warranty or if you have recorded in your Nissan history that you've been having problems since before your warranty expired. The dealer will likely want an up front diagnostic charge to confirm the TSB applies to your vehicle. If it applies to your vehicle and they don't want to cover it, call Nissan customer service hotline and complain, 1-800-NISSAN-1, and you can also mention it on Nissan's Facebook site for more attention. The technical service bulleting is #NTB12-063 and you can download a copy of it at NissanHelp.com:

2009 Nissan Murano Service Bulletins - Nissanhelp.com


----------

